# Jlist Eintrag mit suche selektieren



## Moins (30. Mai 2008)

moin moin  


ich habe eine Jlist in der ich per textfeld und jbutton nach einen "Autor" (Literaturverwaltung) suchen kann. Das Ergebnis der Suche wird auch ausgegeben.

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass zusätzlich zur Ausgabe des Ergebnisses der gesuchte Eintrag in der Jlist selektiert wird ?? 


Vielen Dank


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mai 2008)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JList.html#setSelectedIndex(int)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JList.html#getSelectionModel()
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/ListSelectionModel.html#setSelectionInterval(int,%20int)


----------



## Guest (31. Mai 2008)

moin ... 

vielen dank ! sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber wie und wo pack ich es rein ? 

im suchalgo


```
public String searchForAuthor(String searchstring) {
		for(int i=0; i<literaturList.size(); i++){
			Object obj = literaturList.get(i);
			if(obj instanceof LiteraturInfo){
				LiteraturInfo litInfo = (LiteraturInfo) obj;
				
				if(litInfo.getAutor().contains(searchstring)) {
					
					
					return "Autor " + litInfo.getAutor()+ " gefunden!";
```

oder beim aufruf:





```
if(source == buttonsuchen) {
			String search = suchFeld.getText();
			String searchResult = model.searchForAuthor(search);
			
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, searchResult, "Achtung!", 1);
```



vielen dank


----------



## hallo (2. Jun 2008)

keiner eine idee ??


----------



## manuche (2. Jun 2008)

Wie sieht denn dein Datenmodell aus? Steht hinter der jlist ein Vector vom Typ LiteraturInfo???
Ich tippe mal, in dem Objekt LiteraturInfo stehen dann Daten zum Autor, Buchtitel usw...


```
public String searchForAuthor(String searchstring) {
		for(LiteraturInfo li : "Vector"){
			if(LiteraturInfo.getAuthor().equals (searchstring)){
				return li
```





```
if(source == buttonsuchen) {
			String search = suchFeld.getText();
			LiteraturInfo searchResult = model.searchForAuthor(search);
                                    jlist.setSelectedValue (searchResult, true);
```


----------

